# Test Prop/NPP cycle



## mjackson15 (Jul 26, 2013)

Was looking for some input on a test prop -500mg a week
NPP-400mg a week cycle.
Wondering about what you think of running T3 (around 50mcg daily) along with the gear?

Previous cycle was test e-500mg a week for 14 weeks with great success and good recovery with triptorelin.

Stats
6'4
245
16%body fat

I loved the test e cycle I did months ago (still waiting before next cycle) but looking to keep the bloat away with test prop as opposed to enanth, also with the shorter ester looking for less time on cycle to see results. The test e cycle was my first cycle and the results were f****** jaw dropping to me so it was hard to come off even at week 14 so I'm looking to use the prop to get the results coming quicker so I dont stay on as long. 
Anyway main question is what do you think about the cycle along with t3 (first time running it), hoping to get "lean" gains and maybe lose some bf while gaining muscle. 

Sorry for the rambling of a post, just got off a 12 hour shift and then gym.... been a long day


----------



## Alinshop (Jul 26, 2013)

I did a test prop and npp cycle recently and liked the results.


----------



## drob29 (Jul 26, 2013)

mjackson15 said:


> Was looking for some input on a test prop -500mg a week
> NPP-400mg a week cycle.
> Wondering about what you think of running T3 (around 50mcg daily) along with the gear?
> 
> ...



Your body fat is a little high at 16%. Get below 14, 12 is best. Prop NPP is my fav cycle, and your doses look fine. One thing with EOD pins is that you need four sites developed (6 prefered) and hopefully you pinned you last cycle in more than your ass. If not you will be a bit sore but nothing you cant work through. Speaking of sore, prop typically will leave you more sore than cyp or enth so be ready for that. I am a believer "one thing at a time" so one new compound (the prop) on your next cycle. 

One thing to consider is just run prop next cycle and hold off on the NPP. If your results from the enth cycle were that good than you can get same results with less bloat with the prop alone. Something to consider.

Also, I would add in HCG E5D 500 iu's week 3 until your last cycle pin.

One thing thats missing here is your diet and your goals. Diet is a huge deal regarding results and having a specific goal (bf%, weight) is key in developing your diet and cycle. And your PCT is what?

hope this helps, others will chime in.


----------



## mjackson15 (Jul 28, 2013)

I most def would like to be down from 16%. I am finding it hard right now in the summer working outside to cut the carbs very low to drop the extra fat because I just get bagged out very quickly at work (I lift after 10-12 hour day of building houses). Here's an example of what I'll eat on a regular day..... Please just hand my ass to me on what's not to good about it please. I need the help

Morning 5:30 AM
8 egg whites, 2 whole eggs 
5 pieces of turkey bacon ("reduced sodium")
1 cup whole steel cut oats with just sweetener (calorie free) and sometimes natty pb melted in

9:30 first break at work
half a container of fat free greek yogurt with a scoop of whey protein
couple handfulls of natural almonds

12 lunch break
2 whole wheat soft tacos

ingrediants:
extra lean ground beef
3 pieces of "light" chedder cheese per taco
fat free sour cream
hot salsa

3:00 last break
lean cut of beef cooked with half cup of brown rice


5:30 or 6
half a banana before gym

while at the gym I'll just have water and if I'm really tired from work i'll get a calorie free energy drink (dont use any supps from stores becasue to be honest I've never really had any that seemed to do jack shit)

after work out and getting changed i'll eat rest of banana and have my 2 scoops of whey in water or some skim milk while getting changed

7:30 or so (when i get home from gym)
ussually a salad with some feta (weakness for me)
10 oz steak or chicken or whatever meat I cook up
some carb like potatoe or so, get sick of potatoes every now and then though


9:00PM before bed
2 scoops whey with water sometime a tablespoon of natty pb



So there it is. Like I said, lay to on me guys cuz you lean mofo's obviously know what's up and I want to know also! 

Before anything I want to say I appreciate you even taking the time to read all of this shit to help another person you dont really even know out.


EDIT: goals would be to keep muscle and strength and lose bf, I know that isnt always able to do but I mean just lose as little size as possible while cutting down the bf


----------



## mjackson15 (Jul 28, 2013)

one more thing, for you guys in the trades that know what its like to not have access to microwave for food, what are some simple things you guys eat for meals throughout the day! running out of ideas


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 28, 2013)

you have drop some fat. I mean the training and diet needs to be dialed before you jump on AAS. And I don't see your age anywhere. The key to AAS and using it to it's potential is you have to reach your "genetic potential" you really have not and until I see your age I don't how far away from that genetic potential you are.


----------



## mjackson15 (Jul 28, 2013)

age is 24


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 28, 2013)

I doubt you have  reached your genetic potential at 24. I would go natural for a couple more years atleast one more year, Getting the diet dialed and shedding fat. At 24 plenty is possible naturally. That's the route you should be taking. However if you choose not to, I still recommend shedding fat and getting the diet dialed first and foremost, an it's Not dialed to you see real results.  putting it on paper doesn't prove a thing.


----------



## drob29 (Jul 28, 2013)

mjackson15 said:


> Stats
> 6'4
> 245
> 16%body fat





Populus54 said:


> I doubt you have  reached your genetic potential at 24. I would go natural for a couple more years atleast one more year, Getting the diet dialed and shedding fat. At 24 plenty is possible naturally. That's the route you should be taking. However if you choose not to, I still recommend shedding fat and getting the diet dialed first and foremost, an it's Not dialed to you see real results.  putting it on paper doesn't prove a thing.



I would say he is pretty close to being there pop, at 6ft 4 and 245. His diet needs help and if can cut to 12 % then he should be good to go. 

I will say at 24, unless your going to compete, you dont need AAS. And at 245 bro, if you shed 12 lbs of fat you would be 230 at 12%. Just how big do you want to be? 

Re: diet. Take your entire diet over to fitday.com and figure out your macros. I have one but I cant figure out how to resize it (damit) or I would post it.


----------



## mjackson15 (Jul 28, 2013)

I cant say how much I appreciate the help already. I'll log the info into fitday for sure and clean some stuff up. Drob would you mind tossing me some ideas for cooking some new stuff up? Pop i agree to young, but hey, if thats my only fault right now I think I can be on the right track. I dont do any drugs and barely drink bro, I'm a pretty clean cut kid. 

Also drob do you mind helping me dial in when I get the macros all done and help me with some food ideas or am I just asking for me much bro


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 28, 2013)

drob29 said:


> I would say he is pretty close to being there pop, at 6ft 4 and 245. His diet needs help and if can cut to 12 % then he should be good to go.
> 
> I will say at 24, unless your going to compete, you dont need AAS. And at 245 bro, if you shed 12 lbs of fat you would be 230 at 12%. Just how big do you want to be?
> 
> Re: diet. Take your entire diet over to fitday.com and figure out your macros. I have one but I cant figure out how to resize it (damit) or I would post it.



My bad I thought I read 205. Small screens on these phones you know.


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 29, 2013)

mjackson15 said:


> I cant say how much I appreciate the help already. I'll log the info into fitday for sure and clean some stuff up. Drob would you mind tossing me some ideas for cooking some new stuff up? Pop i agree to young, but hey, if thats my only fault right now I think I can be on the right track. I dont do any drugs and barely drink bro, I'm a pretty clean cut kid.
> 
> Also drob do you mind helping me dial in when I get the macros all done and help me with some food ideas or am I just asking for me much bro



i just would like to see young guys wait a little longer before AAS. i was on it at your age and younger and i was reckless missed out on some natural production. i didn't have website like this though so at least you know you can do it safe as possible.


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 29, 2013)

Courtesy Drob


----------



## drob29 (Jul 30, 2013)

Populus54 said:


> Courtesy Drub



drub? lol..... thats "drob29"

And thanks for resizing that bro!

Mjackson, thats what I meant by a diet where I know what my macro's were. I was cutting on that one a couple years ago. That diet is not what you need, by the way. Plug into a spreadsheet the values from fitday and post up where your at.


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 30, 2013)

drob29 said:


> drub? lol..... thats "drob29"
> 
> And thanks for resizing that bro!
> 
> Mjackson, thats what I meant by a diet where I know what my macro's were. I was cutting on that one a couple years ago. That diet is not what you need, by the way. Plug into a spreadsheet the values from fitday and post up where your at.



ahh i fixxed it. sorry.


----------



## tmac1515 (Aug 6, 2013)

sorry wrong thread


----------

